# Princess Mononoke - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I have this one on DVD and we watch it all the time. Just a great story! I am happy to hear that the blu ray version is better in it's video presentation. I will buy this one. 

I just hope more Miyazaki films make it to blu ray. I have all of them on DVD..


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks for the review. I have this one on DVD and we watch it all the time. Just a great story! I am happy to hear that the blu ray version is better in it's video presentation. I will buy this one.
> 
> I just hope more Miyazaki films make it to blu ray. I have all of them on DVD..



yeah, the Blu-ray is a definite upgrade over the DVD (with the minor gripe about the dubtitles), and I'm in the middle of watching Kiki's delivery service right now and the difference is even more startling (review for that one will be up later today.)

as for hoping more come. we've already had a good amount come out, but besides Mononoke and Kiki there is "The Wind Rises" that came out today as well (that review will be up in a day or so) and we just go an announcement that 3 more are coming in February. those will be "Porco Rosso", "Pom Poko" and "Tales from Earthsea". with those we'll only be missing a handful, which probably be released in late 2015 along with "spirited away" if their pattern holds .


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Mike,
Thanks for the detailed review. I guess I held out long enough and can start my BR - "Miyazaki library".

Glad that it is worth the upgrade as many turn out to be barely any difference. Although I suppose in this day and age either the studios have the production/processing power to do it right and/or they have seen their historical failures of just transferring something hastily over to another format with little to no upgrade value.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update Mike. Looks like I will have to upgrade my "Miyazaki library" as well with blu ray versions. 

I just wish they did "Spirited Away" a lot earlier but I guess I have to wait till late next year.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I think you and everyone else wishes spirited away had been done earlier, but better late than never


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

oh, and if you guys want the best deal on upgrading your Miyazaki's to Blu.... Disneymovieclub.com..... you average about 9 movies for $90... making them about $10 a pop... no way in blazes can you get a Miyazaki movie that cheap anywhere else, especially brand new


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks Mike for the heads up on that link. I went there and it does have "Princess Mononoke " blu ray for members only.. they have the others in dvd format. Will check it out once "Spirited Away" is on blu.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> Thanks Mike for the heads up on that link. I went there and it does have "Princess Mononoke " blu ray for members only.. they have the others in dvd format. Will check it out once "Spirited Away" is on blu.


they should have all the ones release so far as sign up titles as well. think of them as the old columbia house


buy 7 for $21.90 and you buy 2 more at full price later one (about $25-$35 each) .... averages about $10 (give or take a few cents) for 9 movies total. it's an easy way to get all the ones out so far. I've signed up and canceled about 9 times the last couple years


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Cool. Thanks for the heads up. I will do it. I guess since I am not member, it is not showing all the details. Either way, like you mentioned, in the long run, it is cheaper this way..


----------

